# I just got a good deal on white painter pants.



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I just order some white for my guys for Christmas and they were only $99 for 10 pair. They not Dickies but they look like em. You can order what ever size you want. The link is down below

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Pairs-Painte...CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item35acc7ccc7#ht_538wt_932


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Let us know how they fit/ look. Little skeptical with the brand name of "Ebenezer"- especially during the holidays.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All your guys are the same size???


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I can't tell you how many times I bought (and trashed) what looked like the real thing. 

If you have a Dickie's Outlet nearby I got 10 pairs of work shorts for $60.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Give us a update when they arrive, curious of the fit and if they are paper thin. 

Paradigmzz, nice catch on the Ebenezer. :thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Armed workwear for me. They cost more than Dickies but are worth it. More comfortable than any other painter pants I have ever had and a lot more durable.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

The material is not as thick as Dickies, but they fit and look good to me

Ken I wish I could find a Dickie outlet, I've been looking high and low for prices like that.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

If you've Fallas Paredes or Factory2u you can get them pretty cheap. I bought mine SW paint pant for 2.99. Right now they've Dickies for 5.99. These are factory reject and that means it might have some imperfection. Honestly, you don't need that many paint pants. I bought most of clothing there. It's brand name w/ about 75% saving.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought 40 pair of whites from a military surplus for $20.00

No they wern't dickies,,,,, I'll go back to the fridge now!!!!!!


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I bought 40 pair of whites from a military surplus for $20.00
> 
> No they wern't dickies,,,,, I'll go back to the fridge now!!!!!!


Sign up for 4 yrs and you can get it free.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Softy said:


> Sign up for 4 yrs and you can get it free.


 Yeah, already did that,,,,, I'd rather buy dickies,,,,,LOL


----------

